# Are classical music companies selling out?



## godzillaviolist

hello, 
I was looking for a particular CD today, and as I went through the classical music section of record companies, nearly all the "classical" music was jazz and broadway!  
Do you think CDs will be hard to find soon too?
godzilla


----------



## Daniel

I don't think so. The big Labels will stay anyway: EMI, Delos, Naxos, Philips etc. What CD were you looking for? Often they are selled to other companies.


----------



## FrankinUsa

This is an old thread with only a few comments. However,2005 until present(2021) has seen a sea change about the classical cd industry. However I really do think is an important subject and something we should be talking about. Lol,I’m not sure if my post will resurrect this thread. But I think it’s a great issue/question.


----------



## Bwv 1080

Yes, the selection of classical CDs available in stores is even worse now

Not sure why…


----------



## jegreenwood

Bwv 1080 said:


> Yes, the selection of classical CDs available in stores is even worse now
> 
> Not sure why…


What stores? Brick and mortar I mean. In Manhattan, I can find new CDs at B&N (miserable selection). Maybe there's one I don't know.


----------



## starthrower

CDs are now a niche market. Sometimes I have to search a half dozen vendors online to find a title at a decent price. Sure it's easy to go straight to Amazon but I don't support that monopoly any longer. I do business with a number of smaller music retailers including HBdirect, Berkshire Record Outlet, Archiv Music, and some eBay, and Discogs vendors. As well as buying used discs from my local book and record stores.


----------



## progmatist

Any brick and mortar stores still in existence won't buy wholesale any CDs which won't sell retail. The margin of profitability is much tighter now.


----------



## Tempesta

https://www.prestomusic.com/classical

Presto has about everything in the current catalogue that a classical music lover could want!


----------



## progmatist

Tempesta said:


> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical
> 
> Presto has about everything in the current catalogue that a classical music lover could want!


But they're UK based. We here in the US would have to wait longer for physical product to ship and deliver.


----------



## starthrower

I never had to wait more than two weeks for a Presto order but they have increased their shp fees. And they don't have everything. They are out of stock on a large number of items. I just bought a Bacewicz violin concerto CD from HBdirect. Presto doesn't have either volume in stock.


----------



## advokat

For me it is Presto, and direct purchases from many European CM labels, such as Mirare, Profile, Alpha, Chandos, Hyperion, etc... I understand that the shipping rates and times to the US make these sources, for an American, uncomfortable to the point of prohibitive. I do remember the time when I travelled to the US often, and both Tower records and Borders had quite decent selections. Right now, I am afraid that our discounted books outlet in Chiswick has better CM CDs selection that B&N.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm trying to stop buying cd's. I'm bad, I want to save money for electricity bills...


----------



## progmatist

advokat said:


> For me it is Presto, and direct purchases from many European CM labels, such as Mirare, Profile, Alpha, Chandos, Hyperion, etc... I understand that the shipping rates and times to the US make these sources, for an American, uncomfortable to the point of prohibitive. I do remember the time when I travelled to the US often, and both Tower records and Borders had quite decent selections. Right now, I am afraid that our discounted books outlet in Chiswick has better CM CDs selection that B&N.


It's worth pointing out both Tower and Borders have gone out of business here in the States. The only remaining Tower Records locations are in Japan.



Kjetil Heggelund said:


> I'm trying to stop buying cd's. I'm bad, I want to save money for electricity bills...


One hand can wash the other so to speak. If your power is cut due to non-payment, you won't be able to listen to CDs.


----------



## CnC Bartok

I don't think I have bought a CD from a physical shop for several years, and that was a shop in Europe on holiday.

And I can't give an answer either way as to whether or not I miss the experience. Online, I can sample, I can compare prices, I can choose between new and used. Until recently, it was just as easy to buy from Europe, another wonderful Brexit Bonus.

I don't live in a town or city, and after the pandemic the "going shopping" experience - actually a scary prospect over the past couple of years - is never going to be the same, although in our case we do still go to a shop and buy food. We can wail and lament it all, but as far as I am concerned, the High Street is dead.


----------



## advokat

progmatist said:


> But they're UK based. We here in the US would have to wait longer for physical product to ship and deliver.


It is interesting, about Presto. In many cases their downloads of FLAC files cost more than phisical CDs of the same records from Amazon. If you live in continental Europe, it makes sense to buy a phisical CD and then, if you wish, to rip it off to FLAC format, with the help of freely available programms. To that, Presto has an answer - hi res FLAC files, and, for sundry plutocrats, DSD files. Then again, in the UK ripping off CDs is illegal, even for personal use. It seems that the cost and inconvenience of mainaining a growing CM library, no matter what format, will increase, in comparison with streaming services. And I am, for one, not listening to streaming services. There is something to be said for buying an upright compact piano, a bunch of sheet music, and learning to play.


----------



## progmatist

advokat said:


> It is interesting, about Presto. In many cases their downloads of FLAC files cost more than phisical CDs of the same records from Amazon. If you live in continental Europe, it makes sense to buy a phisical CD and then, if you wish, to rip it off to FLAC format, with the help of freely available programms. To that, Presto has an answer - hi res FLAC files, and, for sundry plutocrats, DSD files. Then again, in the UK ripping off CDs is illegal, even for personal use. It seems that the cost and inconvenience of mainaining a growing CM library, no matter what format, will increase, in comparison with streaming services. And I am, for one, not listening to streaming services. There is something to be said for buying an upright compact piano, a bunch of sheet music, and learning to play.


Ripping CDs is also technically illegal here in the US. It'd be difficult to enforce however. They'd have to turn half the country into one giant prison.


----------

